# Tell me the Turf Truth about these soil test results



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I know VERY little about soil health. But I've read many many posts about soil test and some knowledgeable people here on TLF hold some tests in high regard and others...not so much. so this spring I sent out three soil samples to see what the differences might be. there is a separate discussion on the Turf Truth youtube channel here; https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=30462 , which inspired me to share these results.

Here was my process.

i used this soil probe https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZLR7RP3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1 to collect at least 25 cores. each was 4-5 inches. the soil was very moist so i let it sit in a cardboard box for a couple days. I picked through the dried cores to remove crass, roots, etc. i tried to leave only soil, which was mixed thoroughly. samples were sent to:

Waypoint - S3M ($16.50)plus texture analysis ($25) plus shipping($8.50) = $50.00
Penn State Extension - standard soil analysis ($9) plus texture test ($20) plus shipping ($8.50) = $37.50
Soil Mastery - standard test (29.99), shipping included.

so to be fair, the soil texture analysis is not available from Soil Mastery, so that cost should not be considered in a head-to-head comparison. also, shipping was shockingly high because waypoint and Penn State asked for a large sample to do the texture test. I think it was 1 or 2 cups of soil for each.

results from all three posted below. I'm curious what the TLF experts see as differences in the results and how someone could make better or worse decisions based upon each.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I won't rediscuss the MySoil again. I shared my thoughts and the 5min i was able to see of the yt video from turf truth it seems that they read my analysis. I need to finish watching the video but my 6yr old had other plans.

Now to your test. You need lime. 110lb/Ksqft just like both test labs calculated (identical numbers). I would use calcitic lime. It is going to take you a couple of seasons to do this with a max of around 50lb per application.

Your P is fine at the 44ppm. Potassium is fine, but consider a maintenance application of 1lb for every 2lb of N you do thru the year. You can bump your levels if you want, but you don't need to.

How much lime did MySoil recommends?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thanks g-man!
MySoil recommended 2-3 applications of JG Mag-i-cal. https://yardmastery.com/collections/acidic-soil-microgreene/products/mag-i-cal%C2%AE-plus-soil-food-for-lawns-in-acidic-hard-soil
they say this will "begin raising pH" . i did like how both Penn State and Waypoint gave a more actionable instruction on pH.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

What I get out of it related to the Tests in general is the Standard/Ag/university tests are the respected documented standard of Soil testing. This is based on scientific study not only of testing methods. Also the open evaluation of this methods to any soil scientist. The closed off propriety methods of other test and or companies means its not prove able or quality controllable to or by outside neutral entities. Therefore is not to be trusted. It also can't be measured by a standard.

Related to the Other Test My Soil, Soil savvy ect
The other thing I find interesting is the recommendation of Specific companies and or products. Example the recommend Jonathan Green directly. This implies to me they have a relationship with certain companies. This mean they are not vendor neutral.

Until Science comes out an excepts these other methods base on proof of method and standard. Which mean the other test companies will have to submit their data to the scientific community. I wouldn't use them. Plus the Standard test are more comprehensive and cheaper.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

As expected, Waypoint and Penn State had nearly identical results and recommendations as they use the same standardized testing methods. Overall, that is a nice soil test. The texture analysis is good to see and you have a silty loam soil which many would consider the ideal soil texture for a home lawn. I'm curious what you thought the soil type was before the test?

G-man is spot on with his recommendations. You need lime - get to it. As for P and K, I would bump them a touch into the optimum range. 1 lb/k of P and K in addition to the maintenance will give you a buffer to work in without increasing them too much. That is in addition to maintenance applications.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

bernstem said:


> As expected, Waypoint and Penn State had nearly identical results and recommendations as they use the same standardized testing methods. Overall, that is a nice soil test. The texture analysis is good to see and you have a silty loam soil which many would consider the ideal soil texture for a home lawn. I'm curious what you thought the soil type was before the test?
> 
> G-man is spot on with his recommendations. You need lime - get to it. As for P and K, I would bump them a touch into the optimum range. 1 lb/k of P and K in addition to the maintenance will give you a buffer to work in without increasing them too much. That is in addition to maintenance applications.


With basic care, the lawn has been looking pretty good, so i did assume the soil was in OK shape. as for the texture, i thought it was sandy loam. I'm fortunate to live in a fertile area of pennsylvania.

I got a pallet of lime delivered to the house and I'll put it out over the next year or so. Its calcitic. i think that is an OK option for me.


----------

